# XDm conversion barrel kit .40 to 9mm



## docsmav (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyone know where i can get a KKm or some thing else IN STOCK.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I think you will find problems with trying to change from .40 to 9mm. The bolt face will be different so extractor will be too far out among other things. Don't know if you can get a whole new slide, barrel, magazine. 9mm to .38 super is doable or .40 to .357 Sig.


----------

